

Saving ubuntu.com on download day: Caching location specific pages - nottrobin
http://design.canonical.com/2014/08/saving-ubuntu-com-on-download-day-caching-location-specific-pages/

======
higherpurpose
They could probably lower their bandwidth requirements drastically if they
didn't work so hard to _hide_ the Ubuntu torrent links, too.

Even if I know how to use torrents, I probably don't want to waste 1+ minutes
of my life trying to find those links, and I'll just press the regular
Download button.

~~~
nottrobin
Yes good point. We're discussing this internally - I've submitted a bug report
so we don't forget about it: [https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-
content/+bug/13643...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-
content/+bug/1364363)

